
The Limits of the Digital Revolution: Washing Machines Won’t Go to the Moon - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://www.socialeurope.eu/2015/10/the-limits-of-the-digital-revolution-why-our-washing-machines-wont-go-to-the-moon/
======
petra
Why do people always get the notion that "high end" work would be difficult
for machines, even though we're seeing lots of breakthroughs in that field ?

~~~
vskarine
It's not the difficulty that is the problem, but a fear that it can't reliably
deal with changing environment/edge cases/anomalies. It's a lot safer and
comfortable to have "man-machine symbiosis" for many tasks where machines are
used as tools by humans. Machines do most of the work but supervised by humans
where humans do high level abstract decisions but most of the work is still
done by the machine. Best example I can come up now is probably flying planes,
they are mostly flied by the computer but I bet you feel safer when pilots are
there even though they do almost no work.

------
BHSPitMonkey
I was hoping this would be a piece on why current washing machine designs
would be less effective in low gravity. Disappointing.

~~~
anonymfus
I was hoping that it would be a reference to Stanisław Lem's "The Washing
Machine Tragedy" from the part V of "Further reminiscences of Ijon Tichy"( "Ze
wspomnień Ijona Tichego. V (Tragedia pralnicza)", 1962) where washing machines
gradually got all imaginable home automation features and also became
telepresense robots, sex dolls and members of organised crime.

[https://books.google.ru/books?id=1DNVzphAHD0C&pg=PA89&dq=the...](https://books.google.ru/books?id=1DNVzphAHD0C&pg=PA89&dq=the+washing+machine+tragedy)

